# AVG 7.5 Resident sheild wont turn on!



## Teck (Jan 1, 2007)

*I turn my comp on one day and it says avg needs to be turned on soo i go through avg's main screen trying to find where to turn it on but cant find.I google my problem and nothing relevant comes up i need some help plz on how to turn it on thanks.  *


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Double click on Resident shield and the Resident shield tab will come up. On the properties tab your see at the top a checkbox that needs to be checked by "turn on AVG Resident shield protection".
Now after you put the checkmark in the box click "Apply" and then click "OK".


----------



## Teck (Jan 1, 2007)

does not work the are all unclickable like all blanked out for some reason..


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Teck:I know this will probably be a dumb question,but are you running the pro or free version.Resident shield does not appear to be available in the free version.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I have the free version and the Resident shield works. You can also right click and pick "Activate" too on any of the components.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Heewee:You are absolutely correct.I just never turned it on.

Thanks


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

pedroguy said:


> Heewee:You are absolutely correct.I just never turned it on.
> 
> Thanks


Yea and your see now that the icon by the clock is in color if all is turned on because if something is disable it is a B&W icon. 
Plus when you open the control center your see the bigger icon in the upper right that is red with a ! on it. When all is working it should be a green icon with a checkmark in it.


----------



## Teck (Jan 1, 2007)

Erm, is something wrong with this thread? it says I've posted it but I cleary have not?


----------

